# Anodrol



## sxyeyes105 (Apr 29, 2005)

what and where exactly can i find more info on this?
Is it a steroid, any risks with it?
Can it work for anyone?
I cant really find anything very useful about it online, except where to buy it.  So if anyone can give me any facts about this, let me know.  Thanks.

P.S. sxyeyes105 is my wife, not me, but im to lazy to  sign up


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 29, 2005)

yes it is an anabolic steroid, and a strong one at that. It is very hepatotoxic


----------



## Stu (Apr 29, 2005)

Its one of those steroid alternatives not to be confused with real anadrol


----------



## goodguy12 (Apr 30, 2005)

im not a fan of those steroid alternatives .im dont get me wrong some do work.but i would stay away.


----------



## sxyeyes105 (Apr 30, 2005)

is it only dangerous to your liver if you take it in terms of long term use, or is it ok if you wanted to just take it for a small amout of time, and if i did, would i still see results, without the risk of damaging my liver?


----------



## Stu (Apr 30, 2005)

its junk mate i wouldnt waste your money


----------

